# Server Upgrade!



## Frederik Magle

First of all; sorry for all the recent server crashes and resulting downtime. It turns out Talk Classical simply have become too successful  which caused the server to crash again and again during "rush hour". But today the server has been upgraded, now with 8GB RAM instead of 4. Also the new RAM is faster. Hopefully that will solve the problems for now, and allow TC to keep growing. Also, it should make the site a little faster overall.

Thank you for your patience during this recent technical crisis.

Best regards,
Frederik

PS: There may be a little more downtime today, but it should be no more than a few minutes at most.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Great to see things are back on track thanks to our hardworking site owner (and brilliant composer) Frederik Magle!


----------



## ptr

..strålende, håber det vil være en langsigtet løsning!

/ptr


----------



## Frederik Magle

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Great to see things are back on track thanks to our hardworking site owner (and brilliant composer) Frederik Magle!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Frederik Magle

ptr said:


> ..strålende, håber det vil være en langsigtet løsning!
> 
> /ptr


Tak, I hope so too


----------



## Taggart

ptr said:


> ..strålende, håber det vil være en langsigtet løsning!
> 
> /ptr


It will be a long term solution only if TC doesn't keep growing. Shame to find we're victims of our own popularity.  Thanks again to Mr Magle for all his efforts. :cheers:


----------



## Frederik Magle

Taggart said:


> It will be a long term solution only if TC doesn't keep growing. Shame to find we're victims of our own popularity.  Thanks again to Mr Magle for all his efforts. :cheers:


You are of course right, this RAM upgrade will _hopefully_ be outgrown by the forum in the not too distant future! But I do hope it will allow TC to grow a lot before that happens.

And you are, again, welcome :cheers:


----------



## sharik

Frederik Magle said:


> the server has been upgraded, now with 8GB RAM instead of 4


that is good but why not make it with 16GB in advance right away?


----------



## JCarmel

Re TC keeping-on growing...don't worry, I'm back on my diet on Friday.


----------



## Pyotr

sharik said:


> that is good but why not make it with 16GB in advance right away?


If the server is running a 32 bit operating system, anything over 4GB won't be used.


----------



## lll

Pyotr said:


> If the server is running a 32 bit operating system, anything over 4GB won't be used.


It also won't be able to accommodate for more than 4,294,967,295 members with unsigned 32 bit integers!! Oh no's...


----------



## Vaneyes

That's only about half of the world's population. I opt for bigger.


----------

